# Generic Scent Additives



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

I saw this online and in a local Halloween store.
http://www.ufunk.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Halloween-Fog-Scents.jpg

It appears to be a new item as I have never seen it before. I was wondering if any of you have used this. What does it smell like? Would you suggest others use it? How does it compare to Froggy's Fog Products?

It's about $10 at HalloweenExpress.com
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/haunted-fog-scents-p-20804.html


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest it. I used scents in my fogger and they ruined the pump. It wasn't Froggy's.


----------

